# confused brazil nut



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

i think he could look for a smaller female. LOL.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That's a funny pic, but a good example why people are so against mixed tanks.
Scott


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

you dont have to keep the eggs. breeding tanks arent mixed species. its funny in the tank there are plenty of other brazils


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I won't beat the mutant zombie dead horse of mixing species, but I will comment that the picture is showing territorial behavior, not breeding behavior.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

even better a bad ass frog


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

these guys are awsome and are very aggressive i have seen them take on a full grown terriblis.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

cant get small mans disease any worse than that


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

aquascott said:


> cant get small mans disease any worse than that


What exactly is this disease?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

aquascott said:


> cant get small mans disease any worse than that


In any case that could be detrimental to any other frogs of a different species being kept with them. Constant harrassment and stress with eventually lead to their demise


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is interesting how this is such a taboo thing to do, mean while in Europe it is very common.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there a point to this thread? Looks like another attempt to spin everyone up to me. Closing this...


----------

